# Desktop



## Deleted member 60479 (Oct 31, 2020)

Should I install my FreeBSD desktop OS with a raid setup or just a single ssd using regular backups?

What's the best option?


----------



## a6h (Oct 31, 2020)

Just my opinion: use SSD and regularly backup your setting, etc and home folder. UFS or ZFS? it doesn't matter.


----------



## derekschrock (Oct 31, 2020)

A RAID isn't for backups.  So with or without a RAID you're still backing up to alt. media.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you.


----------

